# Hello, I'm back!



## Irishdancer (Apr 5, 2011)

I've been MIA for ages between being busy with work and dealing with some pretty bad mental health issues for the past year. But I'm back now, and I have some good news: none of my fish have had health issues for ages! All six of them are happy and healthy, even though some of them are getting up there in age.

Yesterday I cleaned out all six of their tanks in the same day. Normally I like to stagger them over two or three days so that it's not as stressful, but we were doing some Spring cleaning and I thought it'd be nice to get them all clean at the same time. And then I also moved their table to the other side of the room. I'm a bit worried because the cats are paying more attention to them now, but the fish seem happy with their new location.


----------



## Kaffrin (Apr 1, 2014)

Weeelcome back~


----------



## Irishdancer (Apr 5, 2011)

Got a new betta today! My mom and I were at Wal-Mart to pick up some groceries, and I stopped at the pet section. I felt bad for him because he was skinny but bloated, his water was too shallow for him to move much,and he was surrounded by dead and dying fish, but his colors were still good, and the tough little guy even had a bit of a bubble nest going!

I don't have any pics yet, but I swear he got ten times prettier the instant I put him in a tank. He's a multi-colored veiltail (white with a black head and a yellow and blue tail). And I've already gotten him to eat, so he won't be skinny for long.  Just need to get rid of the bloat now!


----------

